# Yurt building code approval



## jtom (Dec 30, 2020)

Has anyone dealt with a yurt?I am concerned about snow loads,wind bracing,fire ratings,energy code,etc.They do not meet the residential codes.Is anyone doing code modifications to allow them to be built?Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## cda (Dec 30, 2020)

__





						I want to build a Yurt in your town
					

Found an interesting website that assists folks that want to build and live in a Yurt; based on the 2003 Building Codes;  http://yurtinfo.org/buildingcodes.php  While, probably not a request for permit that you will receive in "the big city"; you may see this in your jurisdiction in smaller...



					www.thebuildingcodeforum.com


----------



## cda (Dec 30, 2020)

__





						New Primitive Structures exemption
					

Here's a link to the bill with the updated language:  Bill Text - HB 774 - North Carolina 2013-2014 Session - Open States  Specifically,   (b4)      Building rules do not apply to (i) farm buildings that are located outside the building‑rules jurisdiction of any municipality, or (ii)(ii) farm...



					www.thebuildingcodeforum.com


----------



## Ed Spencer (Dec 30, 2020)

jtom said:


> Has anyone dealt with a yurt?I am concerned about snow loads,wind bracing,fire ratings,energy code,etc.They do not meet the residential codes.Is anyone doing code modifications to allow them to be built?Any information would be appreciated.


In 2017 a client wanted to build a short deck wit a Yurt on it for "Family gathering" purposes and for a dry place for the kids to play. After reviewing the local zoning codes and the building code I confirmed that a structure less than 200 SF did not require a Building Permit but still needed to meet zoning setback requirements. In addition, a deck that is less than 24-inches A.F.G. also does not need a permit and can be build in the setbacks.They also wanted to have a heat source such as a small heat pump. I too was unsure as to the code language so after speaking to several plans examiners it was suggested that I apply for a Building Code Appeal to clarify. The effort was successful and the Yurt was built on a 24-inch high deck platform with a heat pump. i realize that some of these issues are local zoning code decisions but they worked for us. As to Snow Loads, this is a "Tent" and is not designed to support much load. I hope this helps. Cheers! Edski


----------



## jtom (Dec 30, 2020)

They want to use it as a dwelling.


----------



## Ed Spencer (Dec 30, 2020)

While here in Portland, if erected on a street corner it would be ignored, it certainly would not be allowed a for a citizen who follows the rules. Jus Say'n.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 30, 2020)

Several Virginia state parks have yurts for rentals.  They don't have plumbing or electricity, so they might have been permitted as permanent tents rather than dwellings.

Engineering will probably be required, unless you can find test data that the local building official will accept.

I think there is also one at a lake near Gordonsville in Louisa County.  The Louisa Co. building official used to post on this site, but hasn't recently.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 30, 2020)

Requiring engineering for yurts opens a can of worms.

I they are of modest size constructed and employ traditional construction they probably do not need engineering.  Remember these yurts have been used for many years.  If you tried to engineer them you would find the effort very involved and ultimately the code would not recognize the materials.  Most engineers would not have access to the necessary software.

If somebody wanted to build something using non-traditional construction and call it a yurt then there might be some rational reason for requiring engineering.


----------



## cda (Dec 30, 2020)

Wind & Snow - Colorado Yurt Company
					

Wind & Snow Engineering We work with structural engineers to develop the strongest yurts in the business. Every Colorado Yurt is an engineered yurt. Contact our office for our engineering data. Wind & Snow Different climates demand different engineering requirements. Mountains, desert, forest...




					www.coloradoyurt.com


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 31, 2020)

I just found that there's actually a yurt manufacturer in Virginia - Blue Ridge Yurts in Floyd.  Their faqs say they are engineered to withstand 90 MPH winds and 40 PSF snow load, and stamped drawings are available for several states.  They say the main code  issue is the energy code.





__





						FAQs – Blue Ridge Yurts
					






					www.blueridgeyurts.com


----------

